# sky broadband now available for €10 per month



## partnership (15 Jan 2013)

Sky are now offering broadband to Irish customers at a tenner a month for a years contract.


----------



## Boyd (15 Jan 2013)

Details, link etc? Cant find it on sky website anyway


----------



## Guns N Roses (15 Jan 2013)

I can't see any prices yet on Sky's website. Where are you getting your details from?


----------



## gipimann (15 Jan 2013)

I understand from reading threads on boards.ie that at the moment, they are contacting people who expressed an interest and registered that interest on the sky website.


----------



## Guns N Roses (15 Jan 2013)

gipimann said:


> I understand from reading threads on boards.ie that at the moment, they are contacting people who expressed an interest and registered that interest on the sky website.


 
Great! I registered an interest a few months ago. Will expect to hear from them then.


----------



## partnership (15 Jan 2013)

You just ring and say you had registered interest. Phone 0818719895. You need uan number from your phone bill. Unlimited download not sure of speed. Call package 7.50 with free minutes including some international. Contract 12 months cant go up in that time. Remember to check with your current provider re cancellation fees.


----------



## naughto (15 Jan 2013)

i signed up to sky yesterday got broadband and lite talk that ill never use for 10euro a month i am currently paying 42 euro fo 70gb a month.

its the unlimited broadband that got me to chance and the price of course.i no they have a fair use policy but its better than 70gb a month,which i could hit in two weeks if i wanted.
say that you had a missed call from them and that you reg a few months ago


----------



## alexandra123 (17 Jan 2013)

Do you need to have an active land line for this ?


----------



## dub_nerd (17 Jan 2013)

Is this ADSL broadband over an Eircom line? i.e. you still pay line rental to Eircom? It's a bit confusing -- the Sky ad says "Sky line rental included" ... but the whole package is less than the wholesale cost to Sky if they are renting Eircom's copper wire. So it can't be that?


----------



## partnership (17 Jan 2013)

My understanding is that you are transferring to Sky and that is the cost no line rental.  I was not with Eircom I was with Vodafone on a bundle and no line rental.


----------



## Glen25 (17 Jan 2013)

I have no landline, although there was one at one stage.  I'm also on freeview so no Sky TV contract.  I currently use Vodafone mobile broadband but find at the end of the month I usually exceed the allowance.

I wonder would I be eligible for this seeing as
1. I don't have an active landline, and
2. I'm not a Sky TV customer

Any ideas?


----------



## partnership (17 Jan 2013)

Glen25 said:


> I have no landline, although there was one at one stage. I'm also on freeview so no Sky TV contract. I currently use Vodafone mobile broadband but find at the end of the month I usually exceed the allowance.
> 
> I wonder would I be eligible for this seeing as
> 1. I don't have an active landline, and
> ...


 
Ring them and see you have nothing to lose


----------



## Nutso (17 Jan 2013)

I called them yesterday and you need an active landline as they won't give you costs etc until they check your line to see what speed they can give you.

According to other callers, they will be rolling it out to customers without an active landline in March or April.


----------



## Glen25 (17 Jan 2013)

Great, thanks for the replies..  I'll wait another few months before ringing them.  Its serious competition into the market.


----------



## MrEarl (17 Jan 2013)

Nutso said:


> I called them yesterday and you need an active landline as they won't give you costs etc until they check your line to see what speed they can give you.
> 
> According to other callers, they will be rolling it out to customers without an active landline in March or April.



Hello,

Have they indicated a minimum speed, once you have a landline (i.e. is it genuine broadband speeds in all cases - with a minumum, uncongested speed for example ?) ?

Thank you

Mr. Earl.


----------



## Nutso (17 Jan 2013)

They couldn't give me max speeds as I didn't have a line to check. Uncongested broadband wasn't mentioned to me either so I'm not sure.


----------



## Leo (18 Jan 2013)

If you already have DSL broadband, the service will be the same as that.


----------



## Boyd (18 Jan 2013)

AM I correct in saying this sounds like its of no benefit if you already have UPC 50 or 100MB?


----------



## Leo (18 Jan 2013)

UPC Broadband speeds are likely to be higher, the big winners here will be existing Sky subscribers who are using one of the existing DSL providers.


----------



## GarBow (18 Jan 2013)

I wonder whether sky will try to get existing customers who are out of contract to sign up to new 12 month contract to avail of discounted sky Tel/BB.

Looking forward to getting a call - Currently with Vodafone for Tel/BB and can't wait to get better value.


----------



## gipimann (18 Jan 2013)

Someone over on boards.ie asked the Sky rep if signing up to their broadband/phone service (which has a 12 month min contract) meant they had also signed to a new 12 month contract for their tv service - they were advised that it did not.


----------



## joer (18 Jan 2013)

The broadband from Sky works on your current phone line so wont be any faster than it is at the moment but will be cheaper.


----------



## naughto (18 Jan 2013)

Glen25 said:


> Great, thanks for the replies..  I'll wait another few months before ringing them.  Its serious competition into the market.


i would ring them as soon as your can cos some are saying that the offer is over after 10 o clock to night.

say you had a missed call of them 
heres the number 0818719895


----------



## Slim (18 Jan 2013)

Rang and was told you have to be an existing Sky customer to avail of the offer!


----------



## wbbs (18 Jan 2013)

Must ring but first how do I know what speed my existing broadband is?  I know this is probably a very obvious question but I know nothing about it, can work the computer but that's it.  Have been with the same crowd for years, was Perlico now Vodafone I think, anywhere obvious I would see this info?


----------



## naughto (18 Jan 2013)

wbbs said:


> Must ring but first how do I know what speed my existing broadband is?  I know this is probably a very obvious question but I know nothing about it, can work the computer but that's it.  Have been with the same crowd for years, was Perlico now Vodafone I think, anywhere obvious I would see this info?


try here 

http://www.speedtest.net/

or 

http://www.upc.ie/broadband/speedtest/

none of them are great but it will give u a rough idea.

u will need your uan number from vodafone(u will find it on the vodafone bill)
sky account number,landline number.
are you out of contract with vodafone??


----------



## serotoninsid (18 Jan 2013)

naughto said:


> i would ring them as soon as your can cos some are saying that the offer is over after 10 o clock to night.


Now this is beginning to make a hell of a lot more sense. They were just using this as a promotional tool to get the word out. Otherwise, they simply can't undercut everyone else as they have to pay the same rates as all of the other dsl broadband resellers to eircom wholesale. In rare instances, they may have access to bt equipment in certain exchanges which may allow them to realise greater savings - but these are exceptional - and not the norm.



			
				wbbs said:
			
		

> Must ring but first how do I know what speed my existing broadband is?


What naughto said.  Alternatively, if you go to the config page of your router, it should show what the line is capable of - in terms of max. upload and max. download.


----------



## Leo (21 Jan 2013)

serotoninsid said:


> In rare instances, they may have access to bt equipment in certain exchanges which may allow them to realise greater savings - but these are exceptional - and not the norm.


 
Vodafone bought out BT's business in Ireland, presume exchange equipment was part of that deal.


----------



## serotoninsid (21 Jan 2013)

Leo said:


> Vodafone bought out BT's business in Ireland, presume exchange equipment was part of that deal.


Well, there is some link up of some kind with BT - as they ip addresses used by skys bb customers belong to BT Ireland.


----------



## irishmoss (21 Jan 2013)

I was with Eircom for several months and my son checked the broadband speeds. They were way lower than what was prmised in the package I was on. A technnician came out and he advised I should never have been on that package as the lines in the area were not capable of delivering those speeds. I got 10 months refund and moved to UPC.

If the lines aren't able to deliver those speeds will Sky broadband be the same as Eircom?


----------



## Guns N Roses (22 Jan 2013)

irishmoss said:


> If the lines aren't able to deliver those speeds will Sky broadband be the same as Eircom?


 
I would imagine so. I'm guessing that Sky's service will be the same as Eircom's but cheaper.


----------

